# "breeder"



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

A S- Solid blue male puppy for sale. $1000. Gotti, Razors Edge and XX Cairo
3 hours ago · Comment · LikeUnlike

Angel-
What are the paerents OFA numbers? I'd like to see their hips results before I invest $1000 into a breed of dog that normally sells for around $200-300 around here.
about an hour ago ·

A S
Parents are under the age of two, no OFA. Doubt you can get Gotti or Razor's Edge for two hundred. Our dogs are sold as family pets and home guardians.
31 minutes ago

Angel-
If the dogs are under two, what do you see in them that made them breeding quality?
19 minutes ago ·

A S
I am not looking for a debate. There are plenty of kennels, good luck in your quest finding your two hundred dollar dog
2 minutes ago

Angel-
i not asking for a debate. I am only asking what did you see in the two pups to make you want to breed them?

A S
My oldest dog is fourteen, and had all genetic testing. Penn Hip, Cerf, Baer, Echo, and elbows. I am familiar with how the pups turn out, as I line breed. I wanted from this litter large heads, heavy bone, and low and wide dogs. I do not sacrifice temperment. I know of no one who has any complaints, from any pups I have bred, which I stand behind... See More. Nor have I heard anything but praise for Razor's Edge and Gottiline. Different people want different traits, and want them for different purposes. i.e. weight pulling or conformation. Like previously said, I wanted a certain build, bred for family pets. 

Angel-
OK then....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

shooooooooot lol these people crack me up angel


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Smh is all I can do ..........


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

What is smh?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hahaha i had to ask that myself about a month ago. It is Shaking My Head... it's new internet lingo from the up and coming crowd lmao


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll its not new pfft ! loll O wait maybe here it is ..... Huggers!!!!!!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

i do something similar on craigslist sometimes. lol


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Sad ...i feel for the breed.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Sad ...i feel for the breed.


...**** sapiens? me too. They're headed downhill.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Sadly I think this is more the norm for bully breeders, money money money money


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow I'm with Ronnie SMH craig's list is always full of stupid people.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

wow gottis area dime a dozen kinda dog where im from 400 is the going price for first pick- i think smh= stood for smack my head......:hammer:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

this was facebook.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Stupid People...Ugh


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

$1000 this week
$500 next
3rd week theyre in the shelter


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Everyone in the world has Gotti/Razors edge!...
Me too ...my dogos are Gotti/Razrs Edge......$10,000 a pup, rare white R/E Dogo!


----------

